# EMTLife Summer 2014 Contest



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2014)

Greetings EMTLife Members,

In an effort to recognize you for your contributions to the forum, we are conducting a raffle.  Your member number is your “ticket” number. Here’s how it’s going to work:

On August 1, 2014 we will use a number generator to draw 50 random numbers.  We will go through each number, looking at a member’s profile to see if they meet the requirements listed below.  
Example: Number 33 - http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=33

The grand prize winner will receive a Streamlight ProTac Flashlight in EMS blue.  We will pick a second and third place winner as well, who will win some EMTLife goodies.

Here are the requirements...

You must have logged into your account within the last 30 days at the time of the drawing
You must have at least 10 posts
As always, these posts must be quality posts; not just “I agree”, “I don’t think so”

You cannot be banned at the time of the drawing, either temporarily or permanently
Per our everyday rules, members may have only one account. Creating multiple accounts will lead to all of your accounts being banned
The winner must have a US shipping address
Community Leaders are not eligible for this contest

If for some reason we cannot get in contact with the grand prize winner, we will move on to the second place winner, and so on until we are able to deliver the prize.  The winner will have seven days to respond to our notification email to claim their prize.

Fine print: While we don't anticipating any rule changes during the contest, we do have the right to do so as needed. We will of course be as open as possible about these changes and post them in this thread.

The entire Community Leadership team would like to thank you for helping EMTLife continue to be the largest and most active discussion forum for the EMS industry.

If you have any questions or comments please feel free to post them below.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck, and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I agree.



I don't agree with your statement


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 2, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I agree.



Me neither!  (Please forgive the grammer)


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Me neither!  (Please forgive the grammer)


...just my opinion.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 2, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Good luck, and may the odds be ever in your favor.



Hmmmm, Hunger Games quote.... Possibly because it seems like it's always a game of whether or not we get to eat around here....

I agree!! I mean, I volunteer? However that goes...

Nice choice of prize


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 2, 2014)

sirengirl said:


> Hmmmm, Hunger Games quote.... Possibly because it seems like it's always a game of whether or not we get to eat around here....
> 
> I agree!! I mean, I volunteer? However that goes...
> 
> Nice choice of prize



I'm pretty sure you voluntold....and I feel a bit iffy about this contest...what with a monkey setting it up and all...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> I'm pretty sure you voluntold....and I feel a bit iffy about this contest...what with a monkey setting it up and all...



This chimp (monkeys have tails, I don't) has been a part of this site for ten years, manages both the Facebook and Twitter pages, and ran this contest last year. I think I know what I'm doing. h34r:


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 2, 2014)

Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> This chimp (monkeys have tails, I don't) has been a part of this site for ten years, manages both the Facebook and Twitter pages, and ran this contest last year. I think I know what I'm doing. h34r:


Hey don't let facts and logic interfere with this forum. It never ends well


----------



## planetmike (Jul 2, 2014)

So what is meant by this: "You must have logged into your account within the last 30 days at the time of the drawing" Does that mean activity in the past 30 days? I never have to login, my browser uses technology indistinguishable from magic to somehow make sure I don't have to login.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2014)

As long as you're logged into the forum, you're fine.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 3, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Good luck, and may the odds be ever in your favor.



I prefer, "May the force be with you."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2014)

kirkyrabbit said:


> I prefer, "May the Schwartz be with you."



Fixed it for you.   h34r:


----------



## Drax (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 4, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> Fixed it for you.   h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 4, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> Fixed it for you.   h34r:




Well well well. Look who it us. The forums senior citizen. I hope all is well with you scooter!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2014)

What do you win?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 1, 2014)

*WE HAVE OUR WINNERS!*

So I've taken the last hour to find our winners and one alternate. I will be sending messages out to the winners and if they respond they'll receive their prize.

*GRAND PRIZE*: Member #24725 - PatchAdams - Last Login: 07/31/14 6:52 PM
*SECOND PRIZE*:  Member #8867 - CURMUDGEON - Last Login: 07-25-2014 10:32 PM
*THIRD PRIZE*: Member #16523 - ChewyEMS - Last Login: 08/01/14 1:45 PM
*ALTERNATE*: Member #14891 - Epi52 - Last Login:  07-14-2014 5:46 AM

*Update:*I'll be sending private messages later tonight or tomorrow morning. Be on the lookout!

*How the winners were picked*

The member numbers were picked using random.org/integers. I chose 150 random integers from numbers 1 - 24738, the highest member number at the time of the drawing. Here are the screen shots from the results:






The time of the original drawing was 3:09 PM and the member must have logged in prior to that, and per the rules in the original post, must have logged in within the last thirty days. Members must have also created at least 10 posts. I had many members who qualified with posts but had not logged in those thirty days.

As the numbers generated were posted left to right, I looked up the profiles in that order.

*CONGRATULATIONS *to all those who won. I will be sending out your notifications soon.


----------

